# Wetherspoons



## Tashyboy (Aug 4, 2021)

Me and Missis T are sat supping in one.
Having read folks thoughts on here..they tend not to be peoples favourite places Probably fair to say that wetherspoons are the Mike ashley/ sports direct of the pub world.
But, for a wednesday night the one am in, it is full of folks of all ages chewing the cud. In fact a guy in his late 60's has just walked in shouting " nah then yer (Mod Edit)
Made me smile.
But the 2 main things I like about wetherspoons. 1 the price. 2 the iconic and historic buildings they are saving on the High Street.
Thoughts me dears.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 4, 2021)

Scumbag company who shaft local breweries, treat staff like dirt and the ownership holds repugnant social and political views.


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 4, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Scumbag company who* shaft local breweries*, treat staff like dirt and the ownership holds repugnant social and political views.
		
Click to expand...

How? Surely they support local breweries by having local beers on tap, something the smaller pubs can't do as they're held over a barrel (pun intended) by the larger breweries?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 4, 2021)

I give them a big thumbs up. They have done great work with many unloved buildings, are huge employers, offer a wide selection of beers, great value, have a large welcoming space for people with push chairs wanting teas and coffees. Go anywhere, see a Spoons and you know what you are getting. 

Put aside the political views of the main man and they are a huge success story.


----------



## chico (Aug 4, 2021)

I thought the way they treated their employee's at the start of the pandemic was atrocious, so much so that I would not go in even for the cheap prices.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 4, 2021)

When you have folk on ignore you obviously cannot see what rubbish they post. However if someone highlights/ copy and pastes there post in response you can via email notifications. So ave just read a response and asked the duty manager his thoughts on working  for wetherspoons. He had worked for wetherspoons for 5 1/2 years and thanked his lord he did. He said wetherspooons have been brilliant through furlough etc. The hardest work was waiting on tables which was not wetherspoons policy.
He can se himself working here for a good few years.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 4, 2021)

Used to work in one for a second job. 

I held the record for lowest score and highest score for service by the in-house mystery shoppers at the pub I was at. 
Asking for a coffee when busy did not get a welcome response from me. 

Good employer, was always flexible with me and my main job. Good prices.


----------



## IanM (Aug 4, 2021)

I won't set foot in there while Trump owns it.... oh hang on , that's Turnberry.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 4, 2021)

Just been for a pee


Jamesbrown said:



			Used to work in one for a second job.

I held the record for lowest score and highest score for service by the in-house mystery shoppers at the pub I was at.
Asking for a coffee when busy did not get a welcome response from me.

Good employer, was always flexible with me and my main job. Good prices.
		
Click to expand...

Am sorry James, but even though you once worked there and it dont fit the media's mantra or folks on here..yer opinion don't count 😉
Oddly enough and I didn't know this til I went for a pee. Wetherspoons say they promote local micro breweries. Which I didn't know. I took a photo but cannot post the link.


----------



## Dando (Aug 4, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Scumbag company who shaft local breweries, treat staff like dirt and the ownership holds repugnant social and political views.
		
Click to expand...

🤡


----------



## RichA (Aug 4, 2021)

Obviously, they aren't all the same, but every Spoons I've been in has been a horrible pub with brilliant draught ales.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 4, 2021)

chico said:



			I thought the way they treated their employee's at the start of the pandemic was atrocious, so much so that I would not go in even for the cheap prices.
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't this story been debunked? At the start of the pandemic it was reported that the boss had told staff to go and find another job but I thought it subsequently came out that he'd said that he supported staff who chose to find another job in a supermarket or wherever it may be. I don't personally use my local Wetherspoons but several of their staff have posted on the local Facebook group to say the original story was nonsense.


----------



## chico (Aug 4, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Hasn't this story been debunked? At the start of the pandemic it was reported that the boss had told staff to go and find another job but I thought it subsequently came out that he'd said that he supported staff who chose to find another job in a supermarket or wherever it may be. I don't personally use my local Wetherspoons but several of their staff have posted on the local Facebook group to say the original story was nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't aware of that. If that's the case fair play. Still don't like the guy who owns it though.


----------



## fundy (Aug 4, 2021)

chico said:



			I wasn't aware of that. If that's the case fair play. Still don't like the guy who owns it though.
		
Click to expand...


do you not like him, or what youve heard about him?


----------



## chico (Aug 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			do you not like him, or what youve heard about him?
		
Click to expand...

Seen him interviewed on T. V. several times, seems like a complete a*** to me but obviously don't know him personally.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 4, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			How? Surely they support local breweries by having local beers on tap, something the smaller pubs can't do as they're held over a barrel (pun intended) by the larger breweries?
		
Click to expand...

The price they’ll pay for beer is far too low and so they drive quality down. They move into areas and act as a loss leader to attract the student and poorer clientele so that local breweries end up with no other people to sell their beer to meaning the breweries have to cut corners and the quality drops. Vicious cycle.


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 5, 2021)

IMO there's two types of 'Spoons - there's those where your glass sticks to the table, and those where it doesn't. Sadly, the former seem to outnumber the latter. I avoid the former but will happily visit the latter . Living in London there's loads to choose from within easy distance. Sadly, the four nearest are all grot-holes - sticky tables & full of old men who smell of wee. But go a bit further, and there's a couple of decent ones


----------



## Lilyhawk (Aug 5, 2021)

I won’t go out of my way to go to a Spoons, and as much as I like to support independent pubs the prices are starting to get so steep that eventually it’ll leave a lot of people with not a lot of choice if they like to go out for a few drinks. I think the cheapest lager at my local now for example is £5.85 for a Heineken. 

Vicious circle.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 5, 2021)

The local spoons is dreadful, pissheads queuing up for a pint and breakfast.
Always smells of piss and stale fags when you walk by.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 5, 2021)

Been in a few when out with the lads. Sticky floor, sticky tables, sticky bar tops. Usually big old buildings that are soulless and echoey.

Not my kind of pub.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Hasn't this story been debunked? At the start of the pandemic it was reported that the boss had told staff to go and find another job but I thought it subsequently came out that he'd said that he supported staff who chose to find another job in a supermarket or wherever it may be. I don't personally use my local Wetherspoons but several of their staff have posted on the local Facebook group to say the original story was nonsense.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. At one point they had 37k staff on furlough. They weren't sacked, they were on furlough and the guy said if you want to stack shelves at tesco to help keep supermarkets stocked etc then go for it. Their job was safe, do your bit to help. It didn't suit the big bad wolf angle but that's the media for you.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2021)

Hate the places with a passion.
Would rather dine at McDonalds or Burger King.


----------



## KenL (Aug 5, 2021)

The ones in Edinburgh I've been in all seem clean and well run.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Correct. At one point they had 37k staff on furlough. They weren't sacked, they were on furlough and the guy said if you want to stack shelves at tesco to help keep supermarkets stocked etc then go for it. Their job was safe, do your bit to help. It didn't suit the big bad wolf angle but that's the media for you.
		
Click to expand...

The way I remember it was he made the comments in a video at the beginning of the lockdown, he was in response to the furlough scheme with him claiming he didn’t have the money to pay the workers while waiting for the furlough scheme to kick in.

It was only after the media storm that came his way he changed tac about 5 days later and put them all on the furlough scheme.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 5, 2021)

Would rather sit out the back in the garden with a drink that go to a Wetherspoons.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 5, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Just been for a pee


Am sorry James, but even though you once worked there and it dont fit the media's mantra or folks on here..yer opinion don't count 😉
Oddly enough and I didn't know this til I went for a pee. Wetherspoons say they promote local micro breweries. Which I didn't know. I took a photo but cannot post the link.
		
Click to expand...

We had many micro breweries ales and we changed every couple of weeks, we also had a “beer festival” where we changed every few days over a two week period. All spoons had the same menu. If I remember rightly we had 6 ales on at any one time, which is still more than most pubs today. 

I certainly tried them all after working a late one though. No wonder I was fat in my late teens and early 20’s! 

It’s a shame we didn’t do Mansfield smooth though!

Tim Martin famously goes in his pubs. You won’t know he’s there. Just strolls in looking like he does. An alcoholic with a Sainsbury’s bag and has lunch and a couple of pints.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 5, 2021)

I will admit that my old local spoons and former workplace is where I met our lass of 10 years, and two mates one engaged and one married to two old colleagues. 

The Red Lion has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The way I remember it was he made the comments in a video at the beginning of the lockdown, he was in response to the furlough scheme with him claiming he didn’t have the money to pay the workers while waiting for the furlough scheme to kick in.

It was only after the media storm that came his way he changed tac about 5 days later and put them all on the furlough scheme.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that was a very public ploy to push the govt into starting the furlough straight away. If you think about it, 37-40k employees and no income at all. How long can a company survive paying staff with those sorts of numbers? I don't blame him for trying to bluff the govt.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I'd take it as a compliment 😂
		
Click to expand...

Well Thundercats was amazing!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 5, 2021)

Please refrain from insulting other forum members, if you don't agree, do so without insults and name calling.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Please refrain from insulting other forum members, if you don't agree, do so without insults and name calling.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn’t offended, it was a pretty mild insult in the grand scheme.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 5, 2021)

Will always actively avoid the places if possible. Soulless old buildings with the same tedious design characteristics inside. The food is dreadful and the service is hit and miss at best. The beers are cheap, but the ambience is effin dreadful usually... Unless you're out to get bevvied up then I just don't see the appeal of the place...

Don't like the owner either really, but that's neither here nor there...

However, it is the source of one of my favourite conversations ever with a Barman.

Was attending the "famous" beer festival several years ago. After looking through the beer list and asking for several different beers that for some reason weren't available...

Me - "What beers do you have then?"
Staff - "Can you see all these beers on my T Shirt?"
Me - "Yep"
Staff - "We don't have any of those........"
Me - "Cheers.........................................................."


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

If anyone thinks all Wetherspoons are unpleasant and devoid of character, something I would challenge for most sites although if you have enough then some are bound to be, then google The Winter Gardens Wetherspoons, Harrogate. Just a fabulous building, interior and sympathetically kept.

This article is old but worth reading https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/tims-...onds-to-journalist-owen-jones-of-the-guardian

For all of the criticism, they currently employ 43,000 people. Think about that, that is a huge number. People employed, taxes paid. They are a success story, they should be celebrated.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm pretty sure that was a very public ploy to push the govt into starting the furlough straight away. If you think about it, 37-40k employees and no income at all. How long can a company survive paying staff with those sorts of numbers? I don't blame him for trying to bluff the govt.
		
Click to expand...

It had been announced mate, other Companies told their employees not to worry as they’d cover it and in some cases top it up to 100% until the Government scheme kicked in.

The Government had introduced a fantastic, imo, scheme to protect people and jobs, the Chancellor stated it would be up and running by end of April (he made his video at the end of March and we were at the beginning of a great unknown. 

So maybe he should think more before trying to play games with peoples lives etc.

I know it’s not simple, but this is a Company that had made millions upon millions in profits the year before.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

I don't quite live in London, but close enough to London that all the pubs think they're in London and can charge London prices. Subsequently, the prices at non-Wetherspoons pubs are so daft that we would always start a night out with drinks at Wetherspoons. It's the difference between paying £3.50 a pint and £6 a pint sometimes. Similarly with spirits, it might be 4 or 5 quid for a double + mixer, versus 8 or 9 elsewhere. That makes it a no-brainer really. Personally when I go for a drink I only care about the people I'm with and not being bankrupt at the end of it - don't particularly care what building I'm in.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			It had been announced mate, other Companies told their employees not to worry as they’d cover it and in some cases top it up to 100% until the Government scheme kicked in.

The Government had introduced a fantastic, imo, scheme to protect people and jobs, the Chancellor stated it would be up and running by end of April (he made his video at the end of March and we were at the beginning of a great unknown.

So maybe he should think more before trying to play games with peoples lives etc.

*I know it’s not simple, but this is a Company that had made millions upon millions in profits the year before.*

Click to expand...

Those profits would have gone to shareholders so no longer around (many of which will be pension holders), earmarked for future investments, some squirreled away for a rainy day. Any time with no income could have drained reserves in no time. All that good work, poof gone. His comments were clumsy but I could see why he made them. Don't forget, he doesn't have the luxury of the public sector, a blank cheque. If the companies money runs out they are done for. He was probably in panic mode.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If anyone thinks all Wetherspoons are unpleasant and devoid of character, something I would challenge for most sites although if you have enough then some are bound to be, then google The Winter Gardens Wetherspoons, Harrogate. Just a fabulous building, interior and sympathetically kept.

This article is old but worth reading https://www.jdwetherspoon.com/tims-...onds-to-journalist-owen-jones-of-the-guardian

For all of the criticism, they currently employ 43,000 people. Think about that, that is a huge number. People employed, taxes paid. They are a success story, it is a shame that people feel the need to put the boot into what is a positive story.
		
Click to expand...

Agree the Half moon in Mile end and the Mossy Well in Muswell Hill are fantastic places but then I sometimes drive down Dagenham Heathway at around 9.30 on a Monday morning and look through the spoons windows  and see groups of blokes who look well drunk and I shudder! (Can’t imagine what sort of life that is!)


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 5, 2021)

The one nearest me is an absolute hellhole. Up until a couple of years ago, the lads I go for a beer with used to insist on meeting there. Sticky tables, sticky bar top, the place hadn't had a penny spent on it since it opened nearly 20 years ago. I've been in a few others which are the same, and some which are a lot nicer. 

The prices are it's man attraction, but the unfortunate side effect of that has been to kill off a lot of decent pubs who didn't have the economies of scale and just couldn't compete.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 5, 2021)

There was a really good documentary recently on Wetherspoons and their mantra on the TV recently.

Personally I have never been in a bad one but I do not go to that many anyway.

At our local town one you certainly get the all day drinkers sitting outside which will put some off  but inside you also get a lot of 'older people' enjoying their prices.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Those profits would have gone to shareholders so no longer around (many of which will be pension holders), earmarked for future investments, some squirreled away for a rainy day. Any time with no income could have drained reserves in no time. All that good work, poof gone. His comments were clumsy but I could see why he made them. Don't forget, he doesn't have the luxury of the public sector, a blank cheque. If the companies money runs out they are done for. He was probably in panic mode.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, but still doesn’t excuse him. Hundreds of business’s were in the same predicament, but they didn’t release videos telling Staff they weren’t going to be paid.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Totally agree, but still doesn’t excuse him. Hundreds of business’s were in the same predicament, but they didn’t release videos telling Staff they weren’t going to be paid.
		
Click to expand...

As I said, it was clumsy and poorly judged. Like a number of companies that have 'mavericks' in charge, they often speak without having their words vetted by their PR or marketing team. I'm sure the bods at Wetherspoons were shaking their heads when he posted it. It was a statement that backfired on him.


----------



## DRW (Aug 5, 2021)

They have saved some lovely buildings and many look amazing on the outside as a result. Some better than others inside. Pleasant enough for typically what is a very big pub setup.

It reminds me, many years again used to visit one a local one, for lunch in leigh(Elms I think it was called?) for a Pint and burger/chips deal for IIRC £4.99 at the time, many a good lunchtime spent there with a friend I no longer see. Good times.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As I said, it was clumsy and poorly judged. Like a number of companies that have 'mavericks' in charge, they often speak without having their words vetted by their PR or marketing team. I'm sure the bods at Wetherspoons were shaking their heads when he posted it. It was a statement that backfired on him.
		
Click to expand...

This post paints a different picture to the one you painted this morning.

All I was pointing out it that it wasn’t the media who caused this, if anything it was the media calling him out and him doing a u-turn, possibly something we’ll never know.

Like you I have no issue with the pubs themselves and none of us are forced to use them, there are certainly nice ones and awful ones, ours here in Seaham is like the Star Wars bar and should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2021)

Did you know that every single spoons pub has a different carpet??

https://www.wetherspoonscarpets.co.uk/


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If anyone thinks all Wetherspoons are unpleasant and devoid of character, something I would challenge for most sites although if you have enough then some are bound to be, then google The Winter Gardens Wetherspoons, Harrogate. Just a fabulous building, interior and sympathetically kept.
.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they have some very nice flagship pubs, but none are near me. Every one in my area is a hub for the stereotypical "Old Lush" and "Disco Dazza/Shazza". They pump out cheap ale/food in high volumes. They're soulless. 

I much prefer smaller independent pubs with character. I'm not going out for 10 pints, so I'm willing to spend a little bit more for a good beer and a nice bit of food with the family. As often as not we take the kids out with us when we go out. Wetherspoons is not somewhere I'd take the kids in my local area (Wigan).


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Did you know that every single spoons pub has a different carpet??

https://www.wetherspoonscarpets.co.uk/

Click to expand...

You need to get out more


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You need to get out more

Click to expand...

Can't say I have ever knowingly set foot in one!


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

the spoons near my office, The Liberty Bounds, is actually pretty decent and considering it's at Tower Hill the prices aren't horrific


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2021)

Don't mind a bit of Spoons now and again, cheap ale and food when needs must. I'm surprised how some people buy underwear or clothes or food going on how they refuse to go into a pub due to its owner 😆


----------



## Miller (Aug 5, 2021)

I don't think I've been to a Wetherspoons in a good 15 years or so.

There's mainly gastro pubs around here and I gave up the art of getting completely bladdered many years ago.  I normally go to pubs to eat these days.


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Don't mind a but of Spoons now and again, cheap ale and food when needs must. I'm surprised how some people buy underwear or clothes or food going on how they refuse to go into a pub due to its owner 😆
		
Click to expand...

there are some who won't play golf at the world's best courses due to the owner


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			I'm sure they have some very nice flagship pubs, but none are near me. Every one in my area is a hub for the stereotypical "Old Lush" and "Disco Dazza/Shazza". They pump out cheap ale/food in high volumes. They're soulless.

I much prefer smaller independent pubs with character. I'm not going out for 10 pints, so I'm willing to spend a little bit more for a good beer and a nice bit of food with the family. As often as not we take the kids out with us when we go out. Wetherspoons is not somewhere I'd take the kids in my local area (Wigan).
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough the Spoons in my town, Morpeth, is very popular with families in the day. It is clean, lots of natural light, plenty of space, affordable. 

If you have as many sites as they have there are bound to be a mix of good, bad and somewhere in the middle. I've walked into some and turned around straight away . 

It is not somewhere I would go at night on the whole, like you I'd choose a smaller pub. They have their place though and a Spoons breakfast on an away trip is always cheap and reliable


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			This post paints a different picture to the one you painted this morning.

All I was pointing out it that it wasn’t the media who caused this, if anything it was the media calling him out and him doing a u-turn, possibly something we’ll never know.

Like you I have no issue with the pubs themselves and none of us are forced to use them, there are certainly nice ones and awful ones, ours here in Seaham is like the Star Wars bar and should be avoided at all costs.

Click to expand...

I'd say it was 50-50. His comments were clumsy, the media went for him. He is like O'Leary at Ryanair, good media fare.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Don't mind a but of Spoons now and again, cheap ale and food when needs must. I'm surprised how some people buy underwear or clothes or food going on how they refuse to go into a pub due to its owner 😆
		
Click to expand...

Simple enough. If I have a choice whether to give my money to someone or an organisation whose values I fundamentally disagree with, I will exercise it. The odious Tim Martin has a personal fortune of almost half a billion. I have no desire to add a brass farthing to that.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			there are some who won't play golf at the world's best courses due to the owner
		
Click to expand...

Virtue signallers 😬


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			there are some who won't play golf at the world's best courses due to the owner
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure there are a lot of people who won't.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 5, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Virtue signallers 😬
		
Click to expand...

What virtue would those people be signalling?


----------



## cliveb (Aug 5, 2021)

Haven't been in a Weatherspoons for years, but I do recall that the best thing about them was that there was NO PIPED MUSIC.
Is that still the case?
God how I hate that there is piped music everywhere you go.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

Ethan said:



			Simple enough. If I have a choice whether to give my money to someone or an organisation whose values I fundamentally disagree with, I will exercise it. The odious Tim Martin has a personal fortune of almost half a billion. I have no desire to add a brass farthing to that.
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't gifted that money.  I have a suspicion you don't like him for his political views but I can't see how anyone can take away his business achievements.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			What virtue would those people be signalling?
		
Click to expand...

It's usually moral superiority. Selective of course.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			He wasn't gifted that money.  I have a suspicion you don't like him for his political views but I can't see how anyone can take away his business achievements.
		
Click to expand...

I most certainly don't like him for his political views, which have caused harm to this country. I don't like his establishments much either. His business practices, in a way, epitomise Brexiter lowest common denominator thinking. He is also a massive hypocrite.

I am entitled to those opinions, as others are to take a different view.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

This beautiful building in Malvern was closed and boarded up for some time before being renovated and opened as a Weatherspoons.  It was beautifully restored maintaining its historic features, it also won an award for the high standard of the toilets.   It also has a number of hotel rooms.   I shudder to think what would have happened to it if they had not taken it on.

https://whatpub.com/pubs/WOR/1588/foley-arms-hotel-malvern


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

Ethan said:



			I most certainly don't like him for his political views, which have caused harm to this country. I don't like his establishments much either. His business practices, in a way, epitomise Brexiter lowest common denominator thinking. He is also a massive hypocrite.

I am entitled to those opinions, as others are to take a different view.
		
Click to expand...

Of course you are entitled to those views however clouded by dyed in the wool politics.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Haven't been in a Weatherspoons for years, but I do recall that the best thing about them was that there was NO PIPED MUSIC.
Is that still the case?
God how I hate that there is piped music everywhere you go.
		
Click to expand...

That's true actually, most of them don't have music playing, I don't think. A lot of them didn't even have TVs either, but that often changes every time an international football tournament comes around.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Of course you are entitled to those views however clouded by dyed in the wool politics.
		
Click to expand...

Many opinions will be shaped by politics. It doesn’t make them clouded, just different to yours.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

The real question here is why does Tashyboy feel the need to jump straight on Golf Monthly whenever he's in a pub? Company boring him?


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Many opinions will be shaped by politics. It doesn’t make them clouded, just different to yours.
		
Click to expand...

It does if they are intransigent.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			It does if they are intransigent.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you expect people’s opinions to change to match yours?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Of course you are entitled to those views however clouded by dyed in the wool politics.
		
Click to expand...

Right back at you.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			It does if they are intransigent.
		
Click to expand...

Your views, as amply demonstrated here, are every bit as intransigent as anyone's. 

I don't care about Martin's business, or his sticky carpet pubs. I care about his lying to the public for his personal and business gain, his access to powerful politicians who appear to be easily bought, and his hypocrisy.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The real question here is why does Tashyboy feel the need to jump straight on Golf Monthly whenever he's in a pub? Company boring him? 

Click to expand...

Because he's a WUM that knows how to get people arguing.. Usually the same people.... Arguing about the same crap... 

It's tedious in the extreme.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			Because he's a WUM that knows how to get people arguing.. Usually the same people.... Arguing about the same crap...

It's tedious in the extreme.
		
Click to expand...

Not compulsory.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 5, 2021)

Great business model - volume, cheap prices, lots of promotions. Absolutely exceptional value. Some are in lovely buildings. I miss the one in Wokingham after they moved out about 4 years ago. It is what it is - cheap, very cheap, lacking in style for sure but was happy to nip in for lunch on many occassions. I think a chicken burger and a pint was £5 when a pint most places was the same price - lunch for free!! Steak special was one day each week - circa £8 including a pint. Food was not great but well worth what you paid. And anyone who wants to get into business practises and how employees are treated maybe ask yourself again next time you buy from Amazon


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Not compulsory.
		
Click to expand...

Neither is the constant sniping and arguing............


----------



## 2blue (Aug 5, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			Because he's a *WUM *that knows how to get people arguing.. Usually the same people.... Arguing about the same crap...

It's tedious in the extreme.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same as SCAB? ...  Just asking for a friend


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			Neither is the constant sniping and arguing............
		
Click to expand...

Stop it then.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 5, 2021)

If people don't start threads we don't have a forum.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Stop it then.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent point. I will............................


----------



## Ethan (Aug 5, 2021)

OK, folks, the carpet is getting rather sticky in this thread. Mmm, reminds me of somewhere, so bye bye. 

Now what about those golfers who thought they entered a comp but played off the wrong tees?


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Stop it then.
		
Click to expand...

dear me, this is descending to the level of "my dad's bigger than your dad".


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			dear me, this is descending to the level of "my dad's bigger than your dad".
		
Click to expand...

Don't keep going on about it then 🙄


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 5, 2021)

I think it's a bit of snobbery to slag it off. Imagine you want to take your family out for a meal and a drink after a hard week, good for you if can afford an up market place, how about if you can't? Should you stay home? They've got a place for lower income families who still fancy a treat, it might not be good enough for you but it certainly is for some.


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The real question here is why does Tashyboy feel the need to jump straight on Golf Monthly whenever he's in a pub? Company boring him? 

Click to expand...

'ad an 'our to kill w'ile 'is Mrs went the toilet


----------



## hovis (Aug 5, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Scumbag company who shaft local breweries, treat staff like dirt and the ownership holds repugnant social and political views.
		
Click to expand...

But they do a burger and a pint for £4 😂


----------



## GB72 (Aug 5, 2021)

Very hard to judge an entire national pub chain as a single entity. The Weatherspoons in Stamford (in the old Mercury newspaper building) and in Oakham (in the old cinema) are both perfectly decent pubs. They do not seem to pilfer custom from the other establishments in town and are a decent addition of an alternative option in two failry expensive towns. That said, they are a product of the areas that they are in.  I have been in some rough as hell Weatherspoons as well as some loaded with stag and hen parties but, again, they are the product of the location they are in. What they all do is offer beer and food at affordable prices in what used to be a traditional pub atmosphere with no blaring music or TVs. Who then fills those pubs is more a comment on the locality than the pub and product itself.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Very hard to judge an entire national pub chain as a single entity. The Weatherspoons in Stamford (in the old Mercury newspaper building) and in Oakham (in the old cinema) are both perfectly decent pubs. They do not seem to pilfer custom from the other establishments in town and are a decent addition of an alternative option in two failry expensive towns. That said, they are a product of the areas that they are in.  I have been in some rough as hell Weatherspoons as well as some loaded with stag and hen parties but, again, they are the product of the location they are in. What they all do is offer beer and food at affordable prices in what used to be a traditional pub atmosphere with no blaring music or TVs. Who then fills those pubs is more a comment on the locality than the pub and product itself.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. If the carpets are sticky with spilled drinks its a reflection of the customers who are throwing drinks around.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			I think it's a bit of snobbery to slag it off. Imagine you want to take your family out for a meal and a drink after a hard week, good for you if can afford an up market place, how about if you can't? Should you stay home? They've got a place for lower income families who still fancy a treat, it might not be good enough for you but it certainly is for some.
		
Click to expand...

It’s not snobbery at all to think a large business like Wetherspoon’s should have more ethical business practices and not try to drive local prices down so they can monopolise.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s not snobbery at all to think a large business like Wetherspoon’s should have more ethical business practices and not try to drive local prices down so they can monopolise.
		
Click to expand...

Hang on a minute...
What are the 'unethical business practices' that you mention?
Where they have actually monopolised? If that's their aim/business model, then they've failed, as I know of none that have driven other pubs out of business!


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 5, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Great business model - volume, cheap prices, lots of promotions. Absolutely exceptional value. Some are in lovely buildings. I miss the one in Wokingham after they moved out about 4 years ago.* It is what it is - cheap, very cheap, lacking in style for sure *but was happy to nip in for lunch on many occassions. I think a chicken burger and a pint was £5 when a pint most places was the same price - lunch for free!! Steak special was one day each week - circa £8 including a pint*. Food was not great but well worth what you paid.* And anyone who wants to get into business practises and how employees are treated maybe ask yourself again next time you buy from Amazon
		
Click to expand...

I think this is why I don't go often. The food is definitely worth what you paid. Which is not much.


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Hang on a minute...
What are the '*unethical business practices'* that you mention?
Where they have actually monopolised? If that's their aim/business model, then they've failed, as I know of none that have driven other pubs out of business!
		
Click to expand...

unlike some high street coffee chains and a certain online retailer Spoons pays full UK tax but i guess that will get overlooked


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			It’s not snobbery at all to think a large business like Wetherspoon’s should have more ethical business practices and not try to drive local prices down so they can monopolise.
		
Click to expand...

You would like them if they put their prices up?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			I think this is why I don't go often. The food is definitely worth what you paid. Which is not much.
		
Click to expand...

Depends what you order. I certainly wouldn't order a steak or a curry from them, because I'd only order them from a steakhouse or Indian (respectively). But the beer and burger is unbeatable value when you want something quick and cheap when meeting friends. Absolutely nothing wrong with their burgers or chips.


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			You would like them if they put their prices up?
		
Click to expand...

they’d still be cheaper than the other pubs


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Depends what you order. I certainly wouldn't order a steak or a curry from them, because I'd only order them from a steakhouse or Indian (respectively). But the beer and burger is unbeatable value when you want something quick and cheap when meeting friends. Absolutely nothing wrong with their burgers or chips.
		
Click to expand...

the curries aren’t too bad


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			You would like them if they put their prices up?
		
Click to expand...

Rhetorical I know, but price isn't their only 'attraction'! They serve a much wider variety of ales than tied pubs.
Their's is a business model that's completely different from the 'traditional' tied (monopolised!) pub one. The fact that breweries have been able (needed?) to use that model seems to have eluded most posters!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			the curries aren’t too bad
		
Click to expand...

I've had it before, it was sort of on a par with the Tesco microwave curry. Not shocking but I would just stick to more normal pub grub in Spoons I think. Burgers, sandwiches, chips are good, the breakfast is pretty good usually as well.


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I've had it before, it was sort of on a par with the Tesco microwave curry. Not shocking but I would just stick to more normal pub grub in Spoons I think. Burgers, sandwiches, chips are good, the breakfast is pretty good usually as well.
		
Click to expand...

I have been known to demolish their burgers


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 5, 2021)

Wetherspoons is an independent success story and along with other independent chains and breweries were instrumental in helping to break up the monopoly that the megabrewies held with their tied pubs in the latter half of the 20th Century. If you think Wetherspoons is bad now you wouldn't believe how the likes of Whitbread, Bass and Courage operated during the 70's, 80's and 90's.

Sure they have their problems but the explosion in independent breweries is because people like Tim Martin took on the megabreweries with good, cheap, food and drink. They're a lot better than what they replaced.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 5, 2021)

Hard pass from me, my in-laws try to insist a local one is the best place for family breakfast‘s, the food is so poor and I can’t stand the owner, so I refuse to go.


----------



## Dando (Aug 5, 2021)

Didn’t Guinness refuse to supply spoons until they realised how many pints they could shift


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The real question here is why does Tashyboy feel the need to jump straight on Golf Monthly whenever he's in a pub? Company boring him? 

Click to expand...

I think since we have come out of locknown I have only been in 3 pubs 😳
Still a novelty.😁

(Edited by a mod so it made some sense)


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

Wilson said:



			Hard pass from me, my in-laws try to insist a local one is the best place for family breakfast‘s, the food is so poor and I can’t stand the owner, so I refuse to go.
		
Click to expand...

Have you met him?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Have you met him?
		
Click to expand...

No real need to as he publishes his views - on many things - in the 'Spoons magazine.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			No real need to as he publishes his views - on many things - in the 'Spoons magazine.
		
Click to expand...

He didn't say he disagreed with him, he said he can't stand him.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 5, 2021)

One if the plus points is that they are still, to some extent, drinking pubs. So many pubs have focused on their food offerings to the extent that those who want to just go out for a drink feel excluded. At least in a spoons you can have a few beers and a chat without feeling like you are in the way if diners and not really wanted


----------



## NearHull (Aug 5, 2021)

Rooter said:



			Did you know that every single spoons pub has a different carpet??

https://www.wetherspoonscarpets.co.uk/

Click to expand...

I have the book!


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 5, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			No real need to as he publishes his views - on many things - in the 'Spoons magazine.
		
Click to expand...

Oddly enough it was missis T reading the spoons mag and what spoons have done to historic buildings that was my prompt for this thread.


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 5, 2021)

Dando said:



			Didn’t Guinness refuse to supply spoons until they realised how many pints they could shift
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about that but they definitely stood up to Heineken a few years ago when they tried to get them to stop selling non brewery supplied beers. Spoons said no, Heiniken said OK we'll stop supplying you, spoons said go ahead. Bit of a stand off for a few days with pubs running short of certain beers, but Heineken quickly caved in when they realised what they stood to lose.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Hang on a minute...
What are the 'unethical business practices' that you mention?
Where they have actually monopolised? If that's their aim/business model, then they've failed, as I know of none that have driven other pubs out of business!
		
Click to expand...

Yea, you don’t know about it. That doesn’t mean it hasn’t happened. And that’s how most people like it. Ignorance to reality.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			You would like them if they put their prices up?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, if it meant they also raised what they pay to their local suppliers and staff. I know such crazy socialist views as a fair distribution of wealth probably makes you feel scared but that’s how it should be.


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Not sure about that but they definitely stood up to Heineken a few years ago when they tried to get them to stop selling non brewery supplied beers. Spoons said no, Heiniken said OK we'll stop supplying you, spoons said go ahead. Bit of a stand off for a few days with pubs running short of certain beers, but Heineken quickly caved in when they realised what they stood to lose.
		
Click to expand...

Heineken are an absolute pox on the beer industry.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 5, 2021)

I love a Spoons. You know exactly what you’re going to get. They usually have a decent range of local beers to augment their nationals. Some might have a bit of a dilapidated care home feel to them but it’s a pub. I’m not there for the decor. You want a drink with your mates


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Yea, you don’t know about it. That doesn’t mean it hasn’t happened. And that’s how most people like it. Ignorance to reality.
		
Click to expand...

Well that didn't answer the questions in my post!


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 5, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Well that didn't answer the questions in my post!
		
Click to expand...

I don’t feel the need to justify my views to someone who wouldn’t change theirs when given the facts. Welcome to the internet. It’s a fabulous place.


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 5, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I don’t feel the need to justify my views to someone who wouldn’t change theirs when given the facts. Welcome to the internet. It’s a fabulous place.
		
Click to expand...

What facts? All you've done is given an opinion, the same as everyone else has.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 5, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I don’t feel the need to justify my views to someone who wouldn’t change theirs when given the facts. Welcome to the internet. It’s a fabulous place.
		
Click to expand...

maybe it would help if you backed up what you said with, perhaps, some information?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I don’t feel the need to justify my views to someone who wouldn’t change theirs when given the facts. Welcome to the internet. It’s a fabulous place.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't asking you to *justify* your views! Simply what 'facts' triggered those views!
You never know...I might actually change mine if presented with compelling facts! But I certainly won't from the above sort of response!
I've asked for facts and you've refused to give any! There's no way I'd change my mind with that sort of response! But, as you say...'welcome to t'internet', where anyone can push pretty much any view with pretty much complete impunity!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2021)

SaintHacker said:



			Not sure about that but they definitely stood up to Heineken a few years ago when they tried to get them to stop selling non brewery supplied beers. Spoons said no, Heiniken said OK we'll stop supplying you, spoons said go ahead. Bit of a stand off for a few days with pubs running short of certain beers, but Heineken quickly caved in when they realised what they stood to lose.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.ft.com/content/589c913e-94d4-11e4-b32c-00144feabdc0
Last paragraph mentions Guinness dispute.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 5, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Yep, if it meant they also raised what they pay to their local suppliers and staff. I know such crazy socialist views as a fair distribution of wealth probably makes you feel scared but that’s how it should be.
		
Click to expand...

You know nothing about me and don't lecture me about distribution of wealth.  I have run a company and provided good well paid jobs to people, have you?  I gave 20% of company profit as an annual bonus to my staff on top of very competitive salaries, private medical and life insurance, also good pensions and that was a lot of wealth redistributed.  To distribute wealth you first have to create it, that's probably an alien concept to you but to be honest I expect nothing else reading your posts.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 5, 2021)

Breaking news!
Beer snob in "I can't stand Wetherspoons and their ghastly cheap beer" shocker 😆


----------



## Wilson (Aug 5, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Have you met him?
		
Click to expand...

No, but I’ve read and listened to enough he has said to form an opinion.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Heineken are an absolute pox on the beer industry.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 6, 2021)

Well what a thread - and all about a pub 

Anyone want to know why we have lost a lot of long standing regulars then just read this thread

As for Weatherspoons- the one here is decent enough , food is good and well priced ,


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2021)

[QUOTE="Liverpoolphil, post: 2386397, member: 15344"*]Well what a thread - and all about a pub*

Anyone want to know why we have lost a lot of long standing regulars then just read this thread

As for Weatherspoons- the one here is decent enough , food is good and well priced ,[/QUOTE]

wait until we get another one about black socks!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well what a thread - and all about a pub
*
Anyone want to know why we have lost a lot of long standing regulars then just read this thread*

As for Weatherspoons- the one here is decent enough , food is good and well priced ,
		
Click to expand...


----------



## KenL (Aug 6, 2021)

Who's left?


----------



## Sats (Aug 6, 2021)

Not a fan - menu is uninspiring and cooked terrible. Usually filled with alcoholics and the dregs of society. No atmosphere whatsoever. Keep them. They are the mike ashley's sports direct of pubs.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 6, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well what a thread - and all about a pub

Anyone want to know why we have lost a lot of long standing regulars then just read this thread

As for Weatherspoons- the one here is decent enough , food is good and well priced ,
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, not again 🙄


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 6, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			Jeez, not again 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Obviously doesn't go often enough to get the spelling of the brand right though!


----------



## KenL (Aug 6, 2021)

Sats said:



			Not a fan - menu is uninspiring and cooked terrible. Usually filled with alcoholics and the dregs of society. No atmosphere whatsoever. Keep them. They are the mike ashley's sports direct of pubs.
		
Click to expand...

Is that one that you have been in?  A lot of them are decent.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 6, 2021)

GB72 said:



			One if the plus points is that they are still, to some extent, drinking pubs. So many pubs have focused on their food offerings to the extent that those who want to just go out for a drink feel excluded. At least in a spoons you can have a few beers and a chat without feeling like you are in the way if diners and not really wanted
		
Click to expand...

 When I used to go to visit the inlaws near Plymouth they had a lovely village pub, the place used to be rammed in summer with lots of families as they had a children's play area and an outside BBQ just one small area inside for people who wanted to dine. New owners - all the children's play area kit removed the vast majority of the pub turned in to dining only. The last time I went in there were only 4 people in the pub with every dining table empty.  How to kill a thriving business.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 6, 2021)

A few years ago we went to our local Wetherspoons for lunch with my in laws. My father in law was told that he couldn't have the meal he wanted, which was a mixed grill, because "the machine we cook the eggs in is broken". I did suggest getting a frying pan and an egg and putting the latter in the former but they said they weren't allowed to. I then suggested serving the mixed grill without the egg but was again told they weren't allowed to.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 7, 2021)

I like Spoons or Weathers which ever you choose to say, but as it has been said many times they can be chalk and cheese. Ours is horrible and I e mailed Spoons to tell them. They were in within two weeks doing work on it! It's still pretty bad but much better than it was. As for beer, I've stopped drinking beer two years ago. No one knows how to pour it anymore and the standard is dreadful. I now only sup Cider. A good Spoons is a pleasure to be in. You can quickly tell if it's a bad one. We just do an about face and find a better pub.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 7, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I like Spoons or Weathers which ever you choose to say, but as it has been said many times they can be chalk and cheese. Ours is horrible and I e mailed Spoons to tell them. They were in within two weeks doing work on it! It's still pretty bad but much better than it was. As for beer, I've stopped drinking beer two years ago. No one knows how to pour it anymore and the standard is dreadful. I now only sup Cider. A good Spoons is a pleasure to be in. *You can quickly tell if it's a bad one. We just do an about face and find a better pub.*

Click to expand...


I have done that a few times and not just with pubs. 👍


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 7, 2021)

Cant say I've been in many, but have been in the one in Inverness a few times a bit generic tbh, also appears to be the meeting place for the local drunks. It's always I a bit of a state tbh, usually all the ates and mess from the lunchtime meals is usually still on the tables waiting cleared. Would avoid myself given the choice


----------



## Sats (Aug 7, 2021)

KenL said:



			Is that one that you have been in?  A lot of them are decent.
		
Click to expand...

I think then that I have a blind spot for decent ones. Never seen them without the usual morning drunks, idiots, terrible food and no atmosphere.


----------



## Sats (Aug 7, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			A few years ago we went to our local Wetherspoons for lunch with my in laws. My father in law was told that he couldn't have the meal he wanted, which was a mixed grill, because "the machine we cook the eggs in is broken". I did suggest getting a frying pan and an egg and putting the latter in the former but they said they weren't allowed to. I then suggested serving the mixed grill without the egg but was again told they weren't allowed to.
		
Click to expand...

This speaks volumes


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 7, 2021)

bluewolf said:



			Neither is the constant sniping and arguing............
		
Click to expand...

You know what you need to do,
grab your 7 iron and go whack a few balls!! 😂


----------



## Slab (Aug 7, 2021)

I'd use it if we had one. 
I totally get being put off if you've had bad service /food and steering clear of one or two outlets. We all avoid repeating mistakes 

I don't follow not using them due to disagreeing with a corporate or moral standpoint unless your prepared to apply the same standards and you also don't use all the other national and international companies that also have questions against them like amazon, apple, Ryanair, AG, tesco,  British Airways, sky etc etc etc. The list is very very long


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2021)

The Boy tells me that we have 2
1 is inhabited by the Yoof of today and the other by the wrinkly generation.
Him and his mates accidentally went in the wrong one once...didn't stay long.
Both are decently clean.


----------

